# Anesthesia study guides



## whoopeedew (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi!  I am starting to prepare for my CANPC.  Can anybody help me out and let me know what study guides and any other reference materials I can buy to help me get ready for this test?  I appreciate all your help!


----------



## missyah20 (Jun 8, 2009)

I used the study guide from the AAPC.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jun 8, 2009)

The best help you can get is our online practicum's, 3 hours of audios and a 75 question mock exam with rationales. Good luck


----------

